# Offshore Keaton Beach



## trubluau (Jun 20, 2017)

Well, I couldn't of been any happier to hear that the Feds extended the snapper season. I have caught more snapper this year than ever before only to throw them all back. Not anymore!!  We loaded up Friday night and headed down and put the boat in the water. Woke up Saturday morning to a few storms so we took our time and headed to my first hole. This was the only hole needed. Had our limit of Snapper by 10 with 4 nice gags to boot. Back at the house by lunch. I love it!!


----------



## mlbowfin (Jun 21, 2017)

nicely done sir, it makes my day to see three young men grinning at a mess of fish they took part in more so than the mess of fish they are grinning at


----------



## swamp hunter (Jun 21, 2017)

That's a Pile of good eating right there..
Good Job !


----------



## Rhodes (Jun 22, 2017)

Great catch and yes I also love to see those smiling faces on the kids. How far out do you have to go to get into snapper out of Keaton? We used to charter out of Steinhatchee and would fish out to about 30 miles and never caught a snapper....only grouper.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jun 26, 2017)

Nice catch!


----------



## Georgiagator (Jun 26, 2017)

what was the depth that yall were fishing  the last time i went out had to go 35 miles out in 70 ft to catch red snapper  have they moved in some?


----------

